# dark rbp's = ?



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

i haven't visited this breeding forum in a very long time and it caught my eye recently that some associate dark colored rbp's with breeding.

i have 4x 6" rbp's (a pair from two different sources.. and i assume different genetic backgrounds) and they're all very dark in color. i originally kept two rbp's from when they were approximately 4 inches and one of those original two turned a dark black early last summer ... so almost a year ago. it has remained that way since while the other looked like a regular rb (although it was quite yellow in color instead of red... people on the site say that it is typical of tank raised rb's from asia?). about 5 months ago i added another two rb's with typical morphological presentation.

more recently (past 3 or 4 weeks) the other three have been getting darker and darker.. one by one. they are also more territorial and "dance" with each other side by side while kind of looking or pointign 45º upwards. they also fight more, especially this past week. noticible fin nips and scratches across their heads.

i've always hoped that i'd have the opportunity to raise fry, but didn't think it would really happen. currently they are housed ina 60gal tank with SAND. i've never seen eggs or anything like that and they all eat like pigs. is there a problem with sand and laying eggs? are they telling me that they're ready but the environment isn't suitable?

i apologize for the lengthy post, but i jsut wanted to be thorough on the first shot.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Check out the pinned topics in this forum by Nike. There is a lot of useful information there on breeding P. nattereri.


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

i've actually read that post already and it certainly is very informative. just to be sure i went ahead and read it again.

unless i missed it, i don't think i saw anything regarding sand as a substrate. if anyone knows what the deal is on sand and breeding, please let me know. thanks


----------

